# too many eggs!



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I just got home from work and noticed 2 patches of eggs from 4 of my fish. I was going to use a divider when I thought it was only the one pair of p's but now there are 2 patches in the tank one on either side.

any help or suggestions on what to do would be great


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Do you have any interest in rasing them? there's alot of info here to get started.

If not, just syphon them out.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

personailly I would like to keep them all for about a month and sell them off. however here where I live its gonna be kinda hard for me to do that cause not many people have interest in it


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

You need to try and find like a 20-40 gallon tank for the fry.

I suggest syphoning them out of the parent tank into a fry tank.Fry tank should be set up with a sponge filter or two.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

ok well I went out lastnight and got a new heater and a brine shrimp hatchery. they had no filters so I will be getting that today. and I'm going to be using my 72 gal. is that alright or to big?
they are gonna be in there for awhile until I can sell them I figure its more then ok


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> ok well I went out lastnight and got a new heater and a brine shrimp hatchery. they had no filters so I will be getting that today. and I'm going to be using my 72 gal. is that alright or to big?
> they are gonna be in there for awhile until I can sell them I figure its more then ok
> [snapback]1099017[/snapback]​


yes thats fine,kind of big, but will work.You need to use sponge filters for filtration.Make sure you have enough of them for that 72 gallon.

Dont feed the brine shrimp untill the egg sacs are gone, iv found 5-7 days for this to happen.

im heading out to syphon my batch that was laid last night myself..


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

ok so should I suck out the eggs or wait till they hatch first?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> ok so should I suck out the eggs or wait till they hatch first?
> [snapback]1099958[/snapback]​


I would do it when eggs myself, they are probually starting to hatch right now or tommorrow and they will wiggle through the gravel and spread out throughout the tank.Much easier to get them when eggs.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

ok all done they are in their own tank all ready to go. I need to get more sponge filters tomorrow after work.

any how my next question is what the hell am I goin to do with all of these fish??


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

ok so also since I shouldn't feed them the shrimp for 5 -7 days does that mean not to feed them at all for 5-7 days or what?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

i wouldn't get too excited for fry the first time.

Be prepared for the next batch, run your new filters in the parent tank until next time you get eggs. New filters are not gonna help you.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> ok so also since I shouldn't feed them the shrimp for 5 -7 days does that mean not to feed them at all for 5-7 days or what?
> [snapback]1100124[/snapback]​


Yeah thats right, they live on the egg sac for the first days of their lives.Iv had many batches lately and seems right at 5-6 days mine have been ready for the brine.

Brine takes a day or day and a half to hatch, so probually start hatching some on day 5 to be ready.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

ok well then when do they stop wiggling around on the ground and get up and start swimming?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

In 5-7 days some will, some will hang out on the bottem anyway.You have to get up close and when egg sac is gone start feeding.


----------

